# Who Want's To be my buddy?



## StrawberryB

I have started a diet a week ago, i have lost 2pounds so far (not a lot i know but its a start) I am currently doing weight watchers, but i am finding it SO hard to be able to stick to :(
Has anyone got any tips? and does anyone want to be a buddy? 

Thanks


----------



## pink23

hi i'll be your buddy. Im off to weight watchers tonight. cant wait really need to shift some weight . Im faye x


----------



## StrawberryB

how much are u wanting to lose huni? X


----------



## pink23

ideally 2st. im 12st 2 on my scales. Would love to get to 10st.
How about you ? x


----------



## StrawberryB

im wanting to get to about 12stone so im such a long way atm:'( x


----------



## pink23

im sure you'll do it. Im going on my own tonight to the meeting. hoping it'll go ok xx


----------



## StrawberryB

how did the meeting go last nite hun? X


----------



## pink23

yeah it was really good. I recognised one person there so had someone to talk to . The leader is really good.
I've got soup in the oven cooking. Its no points so hoping if I have any hypos (type 1 diabetic) I can have my luozade and wont mess up my points for the day. 
I have only gone 1 point over but earned 3 activity points so im ok for the day. Havent been that hungry and trying to use 0 point foods for snacks. 
How are you getting on xx


----------



## StrawberryB

im getting on ok, havent used anywhere near my daily points tho today so its quite ok but im struggling because im chocolate mad:( x


----------



## pink23

I've gone over mine all because of my stupid diabetes. I know now to reduce my insulin.
You will get there, is there anything you make up for low points but will take the craving for chocolate?x


----------



## StrawberryB

erm in the 1st week i brougt a bar of bournville chocolate and whenever i had the craving for it i just had 2 squares(2 pro points i think) or uve got a curly wurly which is 3 pro points, uve also got the weight watchers chocy bits and also boots do shapers bars some are 2 pro points and some are 3 x


----------



## StrawberryB

curley wurleys are 3points and bournvile choc is 2points for 2 pieces i find the bournvile really hits the spot x


----------



## pink23

2 or 3 points isnt that bad, especially if its yummy xx


----------



## StrawberryB

but sometimes i get addictive which can be bad i think o 1 wont hurt and then it goes to 2 etc:( x


----------



## pink23

How do you get on with activity points. i've gained 8 today so treated myself to chocolate spread xx


----------



## StrawberryB

tbh i dont really know how to work them out lol i tend to just use my daily points, then some of weeklys if i need them. How many points do u get hun? X


----------



## pink23

i get 29 daily. I got refered to ww's so got a free pedometer and it clocks up how many points i've earnt. If you can get one i definetely recomend it especialy if you do alot of walking. the past 3 days i have walked 13 miles i couldnt belive it and yesterd i earnt 8 activity points which i used for chocolate spread on toast.x


----------



## StrawberryB

ah thats reali good, how u finding it so far? X


----------

